# gas smell in passenger compartment



## Sthomas (Jun 25, 2005)

I have an error code of P1440 . I had the charcoal canister and the purge valve replaced but the error code still came back. Lately when I am driving for awhile I can smell gas in the car. Is this related? Looking for help on how to debug the problem.


----------

